# Doorbell Cameras



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a number of exterior cameras that record 24/7, but you see a lot of people installing doorbell cameras these days. Here is a success story that appeared on one of our local news channels this evening. They caught a package thief - it was the UPS guy!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Just installed a Ring at the front door. It's great for knowing when packages are delivered and it beats having to go to the door to talk to someone selling something, Just tell them via the smartphone, "No thanks."


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I have the Ring wireless (non-Pro). It's honestly terrible and not worth the price.

I have the sensitivity set so cars driving by will set the motion detection off, but in order for a pedestrian to trigger it, they have to walk up the driveway, up the front steps, and then be on the front stoop to trigger the notification and recording. It's useless. By the time it's recording, it only records the back of the person as they walk away, so no faces. This seems to be a common theme with the Amazon reviews. I think it would do better if it could join my 5 GHz network, but the radio is 2.4 GHz only.

I guess it works okay as a doorbell though. But honest people don't ring doorbells. If I had better surveillance cameras outside (it's on my wish list) it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I looked into them also but I don't like having to pay a fee every month for the video recording service. I just recently installed some security cameras that cover most of my house and the front porch and records 24/7 and there is no fee attached.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Those are good points to consider before buying. The basic Ring doorbell has good lateral motion sensing, but poor sensitivity to movement coming directly at it until the person is within 4-5 feet. The upgraded Ring doorbells (my son has the upgrade) doesn't have this problem. The pay to play cloud recording is also an important consideration if security or multiple cameras are employed. However, if you're only interested in being notified when motion occurs (e.g. to see if a package has been delivered) or just want to be able to "answer the door" remotely for safety (e.g. my wife's concern), the basic Ring doorbell is a relatively inexpensive option (you can opt out of the pay cloud). I would not recommend Ring products (or the low end doorbell product) if you're objective is security and evidence preservation, considering the pay cloud storage fee.


----------

